# 1873 Winchester replicas in .44 magnum HELP!!!



## I_Hunt_Liberals (Dec 1, 2004)

Hello, I'm interested in acquiring a working winchester 1873 replica. ONE PROBLEM EXISTS. I can only find this weapon in oddball cartidges such as 44.40, 45 colt.... as you can see they're uncommon rounds....
This gun is also available in .357 magnum, but I feel it's too small.

Anybody know where I can get winchester 1873 replicas that are available in .44 magnum??

Thanks for the help


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

A good friend of mine had this gun for the last 9 years. He purchased it with the thought of resale. He held to his "guns" and wouldn't let it go until he got the right price. 10 months ago he found the trade he wanted and it is gone..................Sorry.

Hind site, the bore was 100% and the gun itself was 75 to80%. If this interests you, let me know and I can try and track the gun for you.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

* I_Hunt_Liberals,

45 Colt cartridge is no oddball!* The 45 Colt delivers the same weight bullet at higher velocities with less pressure than the 44 Magnum hands down in any firearms designed for 44 Magnum pressure. I don't know if the Winchester 1873 replica is designed to handle 44 Magnum pressures?


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I-Hunt-Liberals
First I find your title offensive, Did it ever occur to you that there are many of us Liberals that use this board. I am a WW 2 veteran and have or had four brother in laws that were all WW 2 combat veterans who are also liberals, I know many veterans of that war that are proud to be liberals. So what are you trying to prove using a title like that? Some of you Neo-cons should start thinking about your fellow man instead of promoting hate.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

i thought liberals were anti gun? correct me if im wrong but i remember one of kerrys campaign slogans saying he was an anti gun person then he changed it to he did want guns


----------



## lonelyrancher (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm offended by the name "I hunt Liberals" also for several reasons. I have hunted and fished in North Dakota, and in fact many other states and provinces. I've lived in the West Coast, the South, and the East Coast. People who are sportsmen and use such incendiary comments like this are catylsts for hate. You are no different from any other hate group in the world. That would be fine, you are welcome to your own paranoia and criminal fetishes if you were not also portraying yourself to be a sportsman, but since you are, you are associating all of us with your narrow-minded, ignorant hate language, and I find that an insult.

As for liberals and guns, how silly and uninformed. Do you forget that President George Bush I dropped his membership in the NRA because he could no longer tolerate their support of certain rifles and certain bullets.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

This is of course not to mention that Bush vowed to sign the AWB if it ever came to him. I am also offended by your name.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

The_rookie
I think you are probably excused as you are careful to not expose your self to any bits of knowlege that disagrees with you, Would be willing to bet that you are one of the 42% of Americans that think Iraq was behind 9/11.
And also have to assume that you get most of your information from that obese Herman Goering look alike that spews out his right wing venom for people like you, You know that patriotic draft dodger that stayed out because he had a boil on his butt.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

easily offended arnt we? If you changed your name to "i hate trooper", or "republicans bite" i wouldnt be interupting a vallid topic to rag on your name :roll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

How about "I snipe republicans"? Don't you think just a few people on here would be ticked? I guess its different with liberals though, after all we are wrong right? :roll:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

you just keep thinking that. :sniper:

So, is this topic still alive, or have we killed ANOTHER thread with our pointless off-topic rants?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I should just keep thinking what? That liberals are equals? Or are you trying to imply that we are yet another subspecies of the far superior white conservative?


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

hey MT shutup and continue with the thread and personally i think I_HUNT_LIBERALS is a catchy name dont you think... it is a bit offensive though neither though im republican


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Whatever you say Militant_Tigre. :roll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm not going to comment for or against I-Hunt-Liberals name, but I am sure that the war adokken fought in was to protect America and it's constitution, including the first amendment. As for lonelyrancher he could have lived in 20 countries and three other planets and that has no pertinence to the subject. Perhaps this subject can continue, and the political view should be taken to the political form. The political form is set so you must search for it. This keeps people from accidentally running into things that perhaps will offend them.

MT, you getting your Bush's mixed up. It was Bush senior that dropped the NRA, it was Bush junior that didn't sign the Assault Weapons Ban. I don't know how he could sign it. If I am not mistaken it never made it to his desk. Did it?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I am confusing nothing, I did not comment on Bush senior, only the junior. It never made it to his desk, but it shows who he stands up for when he needs votes.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

lonlyrancher wrote:
quote]Do you forget that President George Bush I dropped his membership in the NRA because he could no longer tolerate their support of certain rifles and certain bullets.[/quote]



Militant_Tiger said:


> This is of course not to mention that Bush vowed to sign the AWB if it ever came to him. I am also offended by your name.


MT I guess I didn't see the subject change from Bush senior to Bush junior between these posts. Still can't find it. If it isn't to much to ask explain to me how a president signs a bill that doesn't get to him.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> If it isn't to much to ask explain to me how a president signs a bill that doesn't get to him.


You must be kidding. He vowed to sign it, but it never made it to his desk. That is like saying that you would beat a minority if they ever walked past your house, but one never did. It would make you no less of a racist.


----------



## TheEnd (Jan 6, 2005)

who cares if u are ww2 vet. all i kno is bush trys to look like hes knos whats going down like the article in outdoor mag. but he doesnt and any chance he gets its out with guns and in with the sling shots :x so in my case liberals are all right to a extent but now commies should be thrown out on their *****


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Who cares? I do. You made a decent point that Bush is just putting on his outdoor face for the public, but I have no idea where the comment about addoken came from.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Please go to Political form if you wish to see follow up comments. I will not drag everyone into this.


----------

